# Calculate - kein Sound nach Installation des GuestAdditions

## Sabaton

Hallo,

ich habe Calculate 20 als Gastsystem in VB_6.1.2 installiert.

Nach der Installation des virtualbox-guest-additions geht der Sound nicht mehr.

Ist das ein Bug bzw. wie bekomme ich das Problem gelöst.

Unter Gentoo habe ich das Problem nicht!

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## l3u

Ich würde mal im Calculate-Forum fragen …

----------

